# My first IPSC match this weekend...



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Wish me luck, and range report coming Monday.

I'll be shooting my XD45 in Production Class (a disadvantage, since there is no power factor classification in Production), but I think I'll be okay. Picked up a Blackhawk Serpa today, and the draw stroke is smooth as glass... Practice, practice, practice.

I spoke to the "Discipline Supervisor" (ie head of the IPSC/USPSA competiton at the range) and he gave me some pointers, and suggested I come give it a go this Saturday.

Anyone in the Orlando area, come on out and join me! It's $12, and about 150 rounds or ammo.

If I enjoy it, maybe a good reason to pick up a XD9 Tactical... LOL

Jeff


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good luck! 

I hope to hit my local USPSA or IDPA match eventually...... first I'd like to get a lot better so I can make it interesting.....


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Remember... MOST of the targets are man-sized, 45cm by 75cm, and at about 3-7 yards. You may not score a lot of A-Zone hits, but you can hit them... The accuracy is the "easier part" for beginners. It's drawing and shooting, and shooting on the move, which you cannot practice at most ranges... that is the challenge.

I'm practicing mostly draw-stroke, and speed reloads this week. I'll also run about 100 rounds through my XD45, with the lighter trigger than my XD9SC that I've been shooting more... and dry-firing a lot.

At $15/hundred cheaper, and in the same class... shooting 150 rounds per match... I'm spending $22.50 per match MORE shooting a 45ACP... or a new $500 gun every 22 matches... Plus practice ammo... Good reason to buy another gun... XD9 Tactical... LOL


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That sounds like fun! And yea, a 9mm would definitely be much more economical. How about a bi-tone service? :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Your thinking is quite correct Jeff. You can pay for a new gun in less than a year by shooting a 9MM most of the time.

I chose to go Limited even though I use a stock M&P40 so I can score major. If you have a lot of shooters in production you can judge yourself by then what you are doing is perhaps the best for someone new to the game.

We only have 20 to 30 total at our shoots so shooting production automaticaly puts you in last place overall.

Although I will never be competative with the topend shooters I do occasionaly end up in mid pack overall. That helps my Ego more than having to say I came in last. :anim_lol:

Enjoy the game and learn in the process.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Another advantage to the 9 is the control factor over the gun...I went and watched a match several months ago...All the guys were shooting 9...alot of them handload and load down on the lower end of power..that gives even more recoil control..then if they use a compensator, even more control...I have been busy every weekend since then...I was all prepped to go this past saturday to an all steel match but it got cancelled...

I too bought a blackhawk serpa for my XD's (45 and 9 and 40 will all fit it)...I also bought a 3 pack mag with a holder at my gun shop for $49.99. That gave me three extra mags and now I have two holders, so I can have one in the gun and four on the belt...

Willy


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

TOF said:


> Your thinking is quite correct Jeff. You can pay for a new gun in less than a year by shooting a 9MM most of the time.
> 
> I chose to go Limited even though I use a stock M&P40 so I can score major. If you have a lot of shooters in production you can judge yourself by then what you are doing is perhaps the best for someone new to the game.
> 
> ...


I was thinking just that... staying with the 45, puts me in Major, in the Limited Division. I assume most of the shooters will be shooting Production, but I will find out Saturday. Now I just need to read up on what toys I can add in Limited... LOL


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

TOF said:


> Your thinking is quite correct Jeff. You can pay for a new gun in less than a year by shooting a 9MM most of the time..


maybe I'm reading all of tgis wrong but am I going to have to replace my 9mm. or are we just stating you can save money by shooting 9mm. I'm confused.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

undrgrnd said:


> maybe I'm reading all of tgis wrong but am I going to have to replace my 9mm. or are we just stating you can save money by shooting 9mm. I'm confused.


9MM ammo is considerably less expensive than .40, .45 etc. so you can save money.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the explanation. I realized it was a dumb question after it posted.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You will _want_ to shoot fast. Resist the temptation. Shoot only as fast as you can hit. Shoot smoothly, at your natural body speed, and only as fast as you can get a sight picture (or index) sufficient to get the hits you need.

Do not run flat-out from shooting position to shooting position, but rather move smoothly enough that you are ready to fire _as soon_ as you get to the next firing point.

Learn to reload on the move. You can do this in your home.

Be cognizant of the safety rules, breaking the 180, finger discipline, etc. You'll have a lot to think about in a long run-n-gun scenario, and it can be easy to concentrate so much on the shooting problem that gunhandling is neglected.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

undrgrnd said:


> thanks for the explanation. I realized it was a dumb question after it posted.


If you don't understand ask. Most of us don't mind answering basic questions. It's only when someone tries unnecessarily jerking our chain that we get irate. Then look out. :mrgreen:

Enjoy


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> It's only when someone tries unnecessarily jerking our chain that we get irate. Then look out. :mrgreen:


Whatever do you mean? :smt083


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck, be safe, have fun!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> It's only when someone tries unnecessarily jerking our chain that we get irate. Then look out. :mrgreen:


heh,,,uuummmmmm...yup..what he said
:smt024

:smt083:adult::smt014:axe::box:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

How can I find out of any of those matches near me?

Can anyone join?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Spartan said:


> How can I find out of any of those matches near me?
> 
> Can anyone join?


http://uspsa.org/
http://idpa.com/


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You will _want_ to shoot fast. Resist the temptation. Shoot only as fast as you can hit. Shoot smoothly, at your natural body speed, and only as fast as you can get a sight picture (or index) sufficient to get the hits you need.
> 
> Do not run flat-out from shooting position to shooting position, but rather move smoothly enough that you are ready to fire _as soon_ as you get to the next firing point.
> 
> ...


That's what I figure. Score is based on points (hit value) per second, so speed is a factor, but the difference between an A-Zone hit (5 points), and a C-Zone hit (3 points) is 2 seconds in time... RIGHT????

If it takes me 5 more seconds, to score 5 more A's than C's (10 points), with controlled pairs as opposed to double-taps, my score goes up...

I've been practicing reloads a lot, from a empty mag/slide-lock, dropping the mag, and trying to get the new mag seated before the empty hits the ground... It takes coordination, but it definately can be done.

The mag is dropped as the left hand moves to the mag holder. The new mag is pulled with the index finger on the front-strap side of the mag. The new mag is fed at eye level, as the thumb moves from mag release to slide release. As the left hand rewraps the grip, the slide drops, and the front sight is already on the next target. I can reload blind now... while moving, with the gun at "medium-ready" about chest height. Just have to watch not to step on your own mags..... Almost did that twice.

The gun stays down range at all times, the trigger finger is on the farme until the slide is released, and the eyes are on the course/next target at all times... I've been watching film... Jarrett, Koenig... learning...

Jeff


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds complicated. But fun.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

If I understand the IDPA rules The XDm will put you from the SSP class to ESP class. And you can only have one mag holder( double holder) on your belt but you can put addtional mags in your clothes. I don't want to look like a know it all but I am just trying to understand the rules.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow... What a ride...

Now I'm moving to St Pete/Tampa... AKA USPSAville, FL. Not for shooting but for work... and USPSA. No more XD45... in fact no more XD anything.

*Updates (lol):*
- Now shooting a (legally) tricked out S&W M&P9 PRO Series, trigger-work, guide rod, springs, F/O sights.... etc.
- CR Speed Belt, running 5 mags, and 2 back-up in the range bag (oh yeah, a range bag...)
- Softball spikes, yes we wear spikes to shoot.
- Reloading and shooting 200-300 rounds per *week*, and shooting my first classifier Sunday in Ruskin, FL. A 2-hr drive...
- Spending as much time on the Brian Enos forum, and the M&P Forum, as Handgunforum.net...

Yes, I'm addicted. Come and join us... It's a GREAT group of people, and loads of fun. DITCH THE CUBE (indoor range) PEOPLE!

JeffWard


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like you are having tons of fun Jeff..I am glad for you..Can't wait till it warms up in MIchigan so I can go to outdoor ranges..I discovered a club by searching online that is about 40 minutes drive and they hold mini IPSC's matches..I'll try to check them out sometimes in April.

BY the way, Good Luck in your new job..You mentioned you are moving because of a new job, right?


----------

